# Older building renovation and repair in ND.



## Green Giant (May 13, 2009)

if you want to save the glass, the best way would be to get a hold of some glass holder suction cups. It will make it alot easier and safer to move that glass. Also come in very handy if you ever try loading a giant soda vending machine into the back of a mini van.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

The glass cups are an excellent idea :thumbsup:

Are these sealed units?



> Each is single pane glass with a aluminum frame


Or only 1 single pane in an alum frame?

But you also state:



> Each has two sheets of glass in them


----------



## iMisspell (Jun 2, 2007)

Scuba_Dave said:


> Are these sealed units?
> 
> Or only 1 single pane in an alum frame?
> 
> But you also state:


It sounds like one is sealed (or was sealed  ) and the other is a storm window in an aluminum frame screwed in from the out-side.


_


----------

